# ISO pastillage box w/lid instrux?



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

i'd like to make a box w/lid out of gumpaste or pastillage and put a small cake inside. i've never done this before, does anyone hv instrux? thx much


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Pastillage is better for making boxes out of. I assume you have a recipe, or is that the kind of instruction you need? To assemble it, use a thick royal icing to hold it together.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

sorry about that. i have a recipe for pastillage, i'm just not sure how to construct the box itself. i hope this doesn't sound stupid, but how do i get the corners to fit flush together? the only way i can see this working is either by cutting the pieces the same size & making a wedge cut on the corner edges, or just stick all the pieces together at the corners (in which case i'd hv to cut all the pieces slightly diff sizes to get a perfect square, right?) & finally, how do i deal w/attaching the walls & the bottom of the box?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

roll and cut the pieces and allow to dry. i would do the miter box cut on the corners, you know angle so they fit together. when dry and plaster hard, "glue" with thick royal icing, "clamp" togther by resting the drying pieces against a can or heavy object. when dry, you can lighly sand or brush clear any starch or 10x sugar. :bounce:


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

if i can pull this off it will be a miracle! my recipe calls for gum trag. do either of u know if i wd hv a problem making this w/tylose instead?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Gum tragacanth is not necessary in pastillage. It normally requires gelatin.

If you'd like a recipe, let me know.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

yes please, momoreg!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This is a recipe I got from Jacquy Pfeiffer, and it works very well:

908 gm. confectioner's sugar
9 gm. gelatin leaves
50 gm. white vinegar

Soak gelatin in cold water for 12 min. Take them out of water, and weigh them. They should weigh 45 grams.

Heat vinegar. Add gelatin to hot vinegar to melt.

Put 3/4 of suagr into bowl and mix in gelatin mixture.. Add remaining sugar as needed.

Mix 1 min., and place in an airtight container.

Use cornstarch when rolling.

After rolling, place in freezer 10 minutes, then take out, and let condensation build up. Cut out desired shapes.

Let dry.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

thanks much, i'll give it a shot! :chef:


----------

